
Terminus: a configurable terminal emulator for Windows, macOS and Linux - axiomdata316
https://github.com/Eugeny/terminus
======
zakk
100 MB for a terminal emulator? Debian's package for xterm is 200 times
smaller, but OK, let's try...

Google Analytics? Thanks, I'll pass on this one!

~~~
crispinb
> 100 MB for a terminal emulator?

Silly on any Linux or on OS X. The available alternatives are too good, and
not such a daft size. But it's a real contender on Windows where terminal apps
are dire (if improving fast).

> Google Analytics?

There's a setting for it. On or off - user's choice.

~~~
lucideer
If it's on by default, it can't reasonably be called a user's choice.

~~~
crispinb
A user who can't flick a switch on a settings screen has bigger problems than
google analytics.

~~~
lucideer
A user has to:

(a) be aware of the existence of said switch for every app they use

(b) be aware of the ramifications of that setting/feature (something I fear
even many devs don't fully grok).

(c) _Most importantly_ , can only opt-out after the fact: Google analytics
runs before you have any opportunity to access the settings panel.

~~~
crispinb
On reflection I do agree on the ethics of it - if the authors have a
defensible reason for using it, they should make full disclosure on first run.
I've submitted a github issue to that effect.

The pragmatics are still in favour of it for me - I haven't found another
Windows terminal that does everything I want as effectively. Of course I
switched off the analytics (scanning settings is always the first thing I do
on installing anything). I do tend to try new terminals I come across because
electron does seem daft for a terminal, but for now Terminus really does a
fine job.

------
simondelacourt
Downloaded it, but tbh, can't really see where it is better than any other
native terminal.

For OS X its a hefty 100 megabytes, just for a terminal app, with plugins,
Google Analytics and a lot of styling.

~~~
aplummer
I wish GitHub had a warning when it detected analytics software in a repo.

~~~
p2t2p
Sounds like a good thing to add to Travis CI or some static analyses tool.

------
enriquto
Very shitty of them to use the same name of a well known terminal font.

------
cyrusmg
Just tried this on 2K monitor. How exactly is this "A terminal for a more
modern age" when the font is not readable with size 11 (and it is easily
readable in iTerm2 with the same settings) ?

------
folkhack
What the actual @#%&.

Since when did my terminal need Google Analytics? Also buggy. Was installed
for about 5 minutes before I "noped" the hell out of this one... can we all
agree to not use Electron for an app unless it's a super "web-y" one like
Slack or Spotify? kthx.

If anyone has an iterm2 replacement for Linux I'm all ears: * Guake-style
dropdown support * Tabs (on the bottom) * Splits w/o screen for scrollback

I can't believe I have to use three separate terminal applications on Linux in
2019 for modern features...

~~~
viklove
Terminator

~~~
folkhack
Yep - already use it and love it. The problem with Terminator is opening it on
same monitor that my cursor is on with a keyboard shortcut key.

Guake is (I think) the only one that gets that right without custom scripting.
Been researching alternative solutions all morning and I think I'm going to
have to hammer something custom out in bash with xdotool, xrandr, PID lookups,
etc.

 _looks down the rabbit hole_ \- hold my beer, I'm goin' in.

------
algorithm_dk
i would never consider using an electron-based terminal, but for casual users
it looks really pretty

~~~
panpanna
You would be surprised how many people do.

Ubuntu (gnome actually) has a small but very competent disk tool. Yet people
recommend Etcher for writing disk images to USB because it's cute.

~~~
KitDuncan
Etcher does have really nice UX for casual users though. It couldn't really be
much easier to use.

------
ThinkBeat
I download and tried this a while back and it did not work with Midnight
Commander over SSH.

It also failed a few other command line apps I tried.

My favorite terminal application is Zoc
[https://www.emtec.com/zoc/](https://www.emtec.com/zoc/)

Works on Mac and Windows.

It has handled anything I have thrown at it so far including some rather
obscure stuff well.

The thing I hate is the price.

~~~
nineteen999
You're spot on that it handles some obscure stuff; I recently had a need for
ZMODEM over telnet+SSL, and ZOC was the only modern thing I could find that
did that.

------
quangio
alterNATIVE option is kitty, gpu based, non electron, tab, font ligature...
(basically has everything terminus does).

~~~
bpye
Alacritty is my favourite - no ligatures or tabs but super fast and runs
everywhere.

~~~
indemnity
I used to use Hyper (electron), but I have Alacritty looking exactly like
Hyper now. Just as pretty, much lighter and faster. Starts up in a fraction of
the time. Keeps up with fast scrolling text. Cross platform too!

------
mikl
What's so modern about it? Does it do anything that iTerm2 doesn't do just as
well?

~~~
craftyguy
It requires a full web browser to run (built on electron, complete with google
analytics!), so I guess including a ton of unneeded/spyware crap makes things
'modern' now.

------
wetpaws
Electron based terminal is truly an apex of insanity of our modern era.

------
zeroimpl
“Doesn't choke on fast-flowing outputs”

Nice to see a terminal addressing this issue. Even worse is when the output is
super long and has no newlines. That can freeze up my whole desktop at work
for minutes.

~~~
panpanna
Wait, is this really a thing?

Never seen it myself.

~~~
ygra
Perhaps happens when the code assumes well-behaved output that has reasonably
long lines. It has to collect the lines to allow for sensible reflow behaviour
when resizing the window.

------
anderber
Downloaded and tried it out, really nice. I think I'll use it as my default
terminal to test it out some more.

~~~
HelloNurse
Downloaded and deleted after reading it's Electron-based.

------
jeromescuggs
hard for me to use terminals that override shell themes with their own colors
now that i both 1) do more work over ssh 2) use base16-shell

gun to my head though, i'd maybe use terminus over hyper primarily due to
being able to easily open new tabs to wsl/ps/cmd pretty much out of the box

------
hn_user2
Looks like an electron app. This is not going to be so nice to battery life
compared to existing options.

~~~
LyndsySimon
I find Hyper isn’t bad at all in that respect, as long as you don’t have a lot
of fancy effects happening.

------
guessmyname
I use iTerm _(unfortunately only available for macOS)_ [1]

There’s a theme that makes it look compact (nicer?) [2]

iTerm is native, supports plugins (Python scripting API), is CPU/RAM friendly,
with milliseconds input (very important for touch typing), it’s open source
(GPL v2) [3][4], the author is a proficient programmer which I hope to sponsor
via GitHub Sponsors program soon [5] although you can already sponsor him via
Patreon [6], offers smooth split panes, hotkey, buffer search, intelligent
autocomplete, instant replay, an exaggerated amount of extra options available
from the application settings, additional shell integrations, inline images,
password manager, annotations, and the list of features continues with the
beta builds.

Having spent several years using Linux _(xterm [7], gnome-terminal [8], guake
[9], terminator [10], among others)_ , then moving on to macOS _(Terminal.app
[11] then iTerm.app)_ , and with the recent news in the Windows world [12], I
don’t see any reasons why would anyone install a terminal emulator built on
top of a web browser, when there’s a good list of alternatives using native
libraries and UI, with much more performance, and better features.

But as people say, to each their own.

[1]
[https://www.iterm2.com/features.html](https://www.iterm2.com/features.html)

[2] [https://i.imgur.com/46mY0O6.png](https://i.imgur.com/46mY0O6.png)

[3] [https://gitlab.com/gnachman/iterm2](https://gitlab.com/gnachman/iterm2)

[4] [https://github.com/gnachman/iTerm2](https://github.com/gnachman/iTerm2)

[5] [https://github.com/gnachman](https://github.com/gnachman)

[6] [https://www.patreon.com/gnachman](https://www.patreon.com/gnachman)

[7] [https://invisible-island.net/xterm/](https://invisible-island.net/xterm/)

[8] [https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-terminal](https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-
terminal)

[9] [http://guake-project.org/](http://guake-project.org/)

[10] [https://terminator-
gtk3.readthedocs.io/en/latest/gettingstar...](https://terminator-
gtk3.readthedocs.io/en/latest/gettingstarted.html)

[11]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_%28macOS%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_%28macOS%29)

[12]
[https://github.com/microsoft/terminal](https://github.com/microsoft/terminal)

~~~
crispinb
> I don’t see any reasons why would anyone install a terminal emulator built
> on top of a web browser,

It's honestly been the least problematic option I've found on Windows.
Everything else I've tried has had some issue somewhere, or some oddness with
tmux. But I can't see why you'd bother with it on Linux or a OS X, both of
which have great options.

> with the recent news in the Windows world

Cause for optimism, but Windows Terminal isn't really ready yet.

~~~
panpanna
One month. We only need to wait one more month for the new windows terminal.

If the terminal team is anything like the vscode team, it will be a very
interesting summer.

~~~
crispinb
I know. I'm a diehard IntelliJ user, but I've been playing with the vscode
remote development extension for wsl. Really very impressive.

------
NikolaeVarius
It annoys me that the README correctly indicates this is a terminal emulator,
but not the title

------
ComodoHacker
Electron? Electron of course!

